# Brexit revisited



## waybomb

So when Brexit happened, I took a gamble. Bought C and BAC. I have been a bit remis in watching it. I'm up on paper about 20% since then!

And since this cataclysmic event, I'm up about 12%.

We need more Brexits!!


----------



## jpr62902

Good for you!

 I've got some $ I want to deploy, but things are a little too frothy right now.  Need another Brexit!


----------



## waybomb

Oh, man, If only I had dumped all my stuff into C and BAC!
Up about 50% since Brexit.


----------



## bczoom

Trump got the official nod at 03:00.  We dumped a heavy 5-figure $ at 07:00 (4 hours later).  Up 2% in 2 days.  I'll take that.


----------



## waybomb

I started with 1000 bac and 320 c.
25k
Now almost 33.

I almost sold before the election and was then going to buy again the day after based on all the financial doom news. Thinking I could sell high and buy low back. 
Glad I got lazy and let it ride.


----------



## waybomb

Now up 52%.

Why didn't I have bigger balls and go all in?


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> Now up 52%.
> 
> Why didn't I have bigger balls and go all in?



Because you're smart.  

The one thing that every investor needs to lean is "never be greedy".  It's difficult at times.  

It's fun to play these "what if" games but what if you'd lost it all and would be spending the next few days applying for food stamps.  It's called investing, not gambling.


----------



## waybomb

Oh baby what a day. 

So my BREXIT gamble is really kicking ass. Went in with 25k. Today,  just the bac is worth more than the bac + c buy! Total up 81%.

Everything else is flying high too except my hedge. 

Thanks for voting for President Trump!


----------

